# New First Post My Story Any Help?



## Macloed (Sep 21, 2016)

Hello. Back 4 months ago my house hold caught stomach flu twice. Mine didn't seem to go away the 2nd time. I always was a bit soft my whole life atleast 3 times a week my doctor at the time said I had nervous stomach. Now I don't go to doctors anymore no insurance no money too many layoffs. All I can do is assume this is IBS.
1) No Blood in stool
2) No Constant Pain that makes me bend over.
3) Alternating from Diarrhea to Normal or Soft Mud
4) Dull pain in lower left side sometimes moves to middle or right but dominates the left lower abdomen and flank.
5) Worsened when I ate Garlic and Onion foods.
6) Started on gluten free diet also cut out garlic and onions & fructose helped a lot not much D anymore just softs.
7) No Fever 
8) Blood pressure is not bad and BPM are normal for my age

That's about all I can say about my symptoms. I would like to know does this sound like IBS to everyone or can this be something more serious. In the beginning I use to run to Bathroom 4-5 times daily bad D and Softs now after cutting gluten and garlic and onions and fructose I just have softs but pain remains. As I said it's not bend over can't walk pain it's dull annoying pain that gets ya in the side. Also noticed if I stretch I get pain in same area maybe muscle also there not sure. I see everyone here is fairly active on forum I enjoy the reads and hope us all recovery one day. If anyone can help me figure this out IBS or No IBS it would mean the world to me . Thanks Again  Mac


----------



## Macloed (Sep 21, 2016)

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so sorry you're having problems.

of course we can't diagnose you here on the board--only a doctor can do that--but yes, it does sound like you could have ibs.

i'm sorry you don't have insurance and cannot go to a doctor. is there a free clinic nearby that you could go to?

maybe a heating pad or peppermint tea (as strong as possible) or peppermint pills (like IBguard etc) would help with your pain.

some people say antihistamines help with pain.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/319889-just-a-quick-post-as-i-am-back-and-omg-antihistamines/

we've got a lot of threads on ibs and dealing with the pain. hopefully they will be of some help to you. and i hope you get more answers to your post.

good luck. i really do hope that you can somehow find a way to see a doctor who can help you. and i hope you feel better soon. take care.


----------

